# my computer is slow..help please



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

First of all, I am a computer idiot. So please keep that in mind...
I have DSL but may as well have dial up with how slow my computer is going right now. I tried the disk clean up, deleted unused programs, some kind of re-fracture?? I have plenty of space...dh, who knows way more than me about computers, can't figure it out. The computer grinds a lot and is now making a thunking noise that it never did before. This is my 3rd computer in 3 years...:flame:
Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks!


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

Ok, first is the computer slow or is the network slow. Two very different issues. In either case cleaning up disk doesnt fix the problem. Tell us about your computer, Operating system,, memory size, CPU speed, brand/model if you dont know the cpu/memory.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

E machine model T5026.... 144 GB with 123 free space on C drive.
519 Intel Processor 7200RPMSATA 
I use Firefox and Windows XP
Where do I find CPU and Memory?


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

If you right click on "my computer" and choose properties, it will show you the name brand of the cpu and the speed(on the "general" tab, which should open by default). yours will probably say Intel Pentium 4 3.02 Ghz. beside that it will give a number like 448 RAM. RAM is your memory. if you don't have a "my computer" icon, click the start button, it should be one of the listings there. my thinking is that you probably need more memory, no matter what. unless you have more than the factory default which is 512 shared with the graphics.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Pentium R 4 CPU 3.06 GHZ 3.07 GHZ 504 MB of RAM


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

This i not much ram for a fast machine and just enough for XP with patches.
What type network connection do you have?


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

First thing I think when someone mentions 'slow' and 'grinding' in the same sentence along with computers is a bad hard drive. I could be wrong; but you might just want to get it in your head that it may be a possibility, just in case.

What Gary said - IMHO I'd have at least 1Gb of memory.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Is the computer slow only online? or is it slow when you are not online also?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Gary in ohio said:


> This i not much ram for a fast machine and just enough for XP with patches.
> What type network connection do you have?


I'm in agreement that the memory is marginal with XP SP3. That's particularly true since the memory leak in IE7 still exists in IE8.

*To the original poster;* when your machine is in a slow condition do a Ctrl-Alt-Del to bring-up the Task Manager. Click on the Performance tab and see how much memory is currently being used.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

mnn2501 said:


> Is the computer slow only online? or is it slow when you are not online also?


I'm never not online LOL! 

Thanks for your help....now I know what to ask for for my birthday


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Minelson said:


> I'm never not online LOL!


 May not be your computer then, it may be your internet connection.
Go here http://www.speedtest.net/ and take the test (Click on 'Begin Test' in the middle near the top) and let us know the results of both download and upload.


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

I know nothing about this site except that I heard a radio ad for it yesterday. You might give it a try:

www.doublemyspeed.com


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

deaconjim said:


> I know nothing about this site except that I heard a radio ad for it yesterday. You might give it a try:
> 
> www.doublemyspeed.com


That would only help if the problem was a system that is bogged-down from extensive spyware infections. That doesn't seem to be the problem here. There's a hardware problem here; either a marginal hard drive or a physical memory shortage.

$40 for a spyware cleaner? Ouch!


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

Nevada said:


> That would only help if the problem was a system that is bogged-down from extensive spyware infections. That doesn't seem to be the problem here. There's a hardware problem here; either a marginal hard drive or a physical memory shortage.
> 
> $40 for a spyware cleaner? Ouch!


Like I said, I know nothing about the site other than the ad that claimed they could speed up a slow computer.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Nevada said:


> $40 for a spyware cleaner? Ouch!


 Especially when 2 of the best are free (Malwarebytes and Spybot)


----------



## Rocky Fields (Jan 24, 2007)

Hey.

First thing you need to do is defragment your hard drive. Windows has a built in defrag program.

You should try to have 20% of your hard drive as free space. Most defrag programs show how much free space you have.

You should clean your internal fans to make sure the noise isn't coming from them. If your processor fan isn't running smooth and up to speed, the processor may be overheating...

RF


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

While websites like that may indeed help you out, they're doing nothing more than what we're doing here - cleaning temp files, making sure your computer is not infested with spyware/adware/viruses, etc. I've double-checked the 'Basic Steps for Removing Spyware Thread'; if you go there and follow the instructions, it should get you a long way towards cleaning up your PC. Once THOSE steps are done, if you still have problems, that's when we get more indepth.


----------



## chipper (Sep 9, 2009)

I too cleaned and deleted. I also bought spybot which helped a great deal, but I have to use it after every time that i go online for it to be effective. Sadly, all this seems to be increasing since i joined facebook, could they be sending out a lot of spyware?

we can't afford a new pc right now, i would love to know how to speed this thing up, especially when my daughter needs it for homework.

thanks bunches!


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

I doubt it. I'm on Facebook quite a lot, and I get no viruses/spyware from it.

Tell you what; do me a favor. Go [ame=http://download.cnet.com/Trend-Micro-HijackThis/3000-8022_4-10227353.html]here[/ame] to download Hijack This. Once you do, run it; and choose the 'Scan and Save as Log' option.

Then once you get the log, post the log here. Maybe we can identify some stuff going on. With a Pentium 4 3GHz and 512MB of RAM, your PC should be running faster. You might try getting some new memory in the computer - more RAM will always help. But still, try what I suggested above first so we can take a look @ it.


----------



## jross (Sep 3, 2006)

I am getting Window updates every day, sometimes twice a day. Anyone else getting them? Sometimes after an update my system acts slow, then after another update it is back to normal. More than once a Windows update has created havoc with Microsoft Train Simulator, a very old program that I have enhanced by third party additions. (No hacks)


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

It did end up being our internet provider! They came out and fixed it. A few days later we had a pwer outage and my computer crashed. Motherboard shot. Sooooo....I have a new computer now. Bad timing...new roof on barn, major hay purchase, new fencing blah blah blah. Everything always happens at once grrrrr...
I am posting a new thread asking for advice on surge protectors


----------



## ox5354 (Oct 4, 2009)

Since you just got a new PC. You should install a Good Anti-Virus software to protect against Virsu, Spyware and Adware. I like NAV2009. I have been using System Mechanic (no need to the Pro version) for several yr. I am using v9 now. It kept my PC run in tip top shape. It will help you to optimize your PC and very simple to use. Check it out.


----------

